# M&P 9mm trigger and slide



## indigo (Feb 16, 2007)

I have reserved a M&P in 9mm in in the next shipment to my local gun shop. I had been doing research on this but found that the trigger action and pull isn't very good on these. The shop stopped selling the Walther P99 which was my 2st choice. I can change my deposit to another gun but wondered if any have experienced a trigger that may need work out of the box and I don't mean for competition shooting. I also saw where part of the slide wasn't milled to spec or filed down enough.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

indigo said:


> I have reserved a M&P in 9mm in in the next shipment to my local gun shop. I had been doing research on this but found that the trigger action and pull isn't very good on these. The shop stopped selling the Walther P99 which was my 2st choice. I can change my deposit to another gun but wondered if any have experienced a trigger that may need work out of the box and I don't mean for competition shooting. I also saw where part of the slide wasn't milled to spec or filed down enough.


M&P's are very good guns as are some others. They are mass produced as are others and have functional triggers that can be improved on as with others.

The trigger can start out a little gritty or may not be. A little shooting will smooth them out or if you want an excellent trigger immediately you can install an Apex Tactical sear and drop safety plunger for around 65 dollars. I got along with the stock trigger for a long time but decided to try the Apex kit and will install one in any new M&P I obtain in the future.


----------



## indigo (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info TOF.  I will get the Apex Tactical sear and drop safety plunger.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

indigo said:


> Thanks for the info TOF.  I will get the Apex Tactical sear and drop safety plunger.


I suggest you shoot it awhile before you start swapping parts. My stock trigger PULL is just fine but it was gritty as many say. I took it to my smith and for $25 he tore it apart and polished all the parts. There is some dude on the internet that shows all that needed reworking.

I teased him about setting my trigger pull as light as his .45APC full sized MP ( thta he had modified extensively...target sights and all) which is 2 1/2 pounds...:mrgreen:...but I got a big NOPE on that. He said not on such a small compact. Its actually very nice at 4 lbs and now the "grittyness" is gone...so I'll keep my stock parts.


----------



## indigo (Feb 16, 2007)

I will shoot it before any work is done on it.


----------



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

i've got around 600 rounds through mine and the grittiness is gone but still a little tight. however, i like the trigger pull better than my glock 17.


----------



## indigo (Feb 16, 2007)

Interesting. The M&P is a popular handgun. I have not fired one. I have a deposit on one when the next shipment comes in. I still may get a different 9mm.


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

I have three M&Ps all in 9mm. I carry the full size with thumb safety and Crimson Trace with Warren Tactical Sights. After a long time of research, talk and more talk I purchased the Apex Sear. I was very skeptical and now the pistol feels like it has a professional trigger job with only a drop in part installed by myself. I just finished a tactical pistol course with this pistol and it performed perfectly. (1600 rounds)


----------



## indigo (Feb 16, 2007)

That's good to know awmp. Thanks for the information. It will take me quite awhile to get through 1600 rounds.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

indigo said:


> That's good to know awmp. Thanks for the information. It will take me quite awhile to get through 1600 rounds.


I probably shouldn't have but traded off an M&P40 that I personally fired 20,000+ rounds through. I carried it 3 years and it never gave me any trouble. It's replacement was an M&P45 which has performed flawlessly as well.


----------



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

I own an M&P 40 and have had no problems whatsoever. The trigger can be something to get used to for some, but give it time. "Very good weapons these M&P's are" to quote Yoda


----------



## indigo (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't think I will ever get 20,000 rounds through one. That is quite a bit. Hooray for Yoda! Thanks!


----------



## 2old2worry (Sep 22, 2009)

*They're good 'uns!*

I have a 9mm FS and a 9c. Have fired several hundred rounds through each of them without problems. Fine guns!


----------



## indigo (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks 2old2worry. Just got mine from the shop yesterday.


----------

